# remove rear seat cushion on 2002 Passat



## perfgeek (Aug 10, 2008)

I have two young children and wish to mine the back seat of my 2002 (perhaps 2002.5?) 1.8T 4D Passat for lost treasures. To do that I want to remove the rear seat cushion but have no idea how.


----------



## ds29293 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: remove rear seat cushion on 2002 Passat (perfgeek)*

I have a 1999 passat and if its the same what you need to do is pull the seat up and you will hear to clips being let out. Then you need to push the cushion towards the trunck and lift up, so it pulls out of the j hooks. It should take 30 seconds to a min max once you get it
DS29293


----------

